# dexter @ 5 a.m face :)



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

so we still haven't gone to sleep. i'm addicted to the tv series "heroes" which i've been watching on Netflix for a couple days now haha...

@ 5 a.m i was trying to take some new pics of spenny&penny but they came out horrible  i'll post those in the "other pets" anywho on to dexter

mom! when cans we sleeps?








if i make funny face can we sleeps!








*tug tug on blanket*








*sigh*








mmm bullystick








teehee~! he he he! i loves bully








have u ever seen the inside of dexter's mouth yay! YARRRRRR


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

aww gorgeous boy!  Is it 5am there? lol sorry i dont know this


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

LOL! Those are great pics! LMAO! The 2nd one looks as though he is drunk. He has the craziest expressions...what a character! I love "Heroes" to ;-)


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> aww gorgeous boy!  Is it 5am there? lol sorry i dont know this


haha thanks cheeky! ahaha no no this was at 5 a.m. just saying last "morning" we didn't sleep for a while cuz i was watching the tv series online lol. right now it's 1:21 pm lol


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Sweet guy.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> LOL! Those are great pics! LMAO! The 2nd one looks as though he is drunk. He has the craziest expressions...what a character! I love "Heroes" to ;-)


lol thanks yoshi! that pic made me laugh, hopefully i didn't wake up my parents that that time LOL! oh yes that series is getting nuts! i'm still on season 1 though  i've heard it drags starting from season 2 and on..is that true?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> Sweet guy.


thank u!! hehehe, wow everyone is online right now :hello1:


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

Brill photos,
first photo looks like he is giving you evils ha


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Small But Mighty said:


> Brill photos,
> first photo looks like he is giving you evils ha


LOL! he really wanted to go cuddle and sleep


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh those eyes say it all,they are drooping he's so tired


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Great pics!
I love his very sleepy face.
His teeth are nice and white too. lol x


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Those pics are brilliant and so funny, does Dex know you've posted them for us all to see lol


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

pigeonsheep said:


> lol thanks yoshi! that pic made me laugh, hopefully i didn't wake up my parents that that time LOL! oh yes that series is getting nuts! i'm still on season 1 though  i've heard it drags starting from season 2 and on..is that true?


A couple of seasons it does drag on an off but right now it is really good again ;-)


----------



## vickylou (May 22, 2009)

aww he is a handsome man


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

hehe! yarrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I wish I looked as good at 5am..lol


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

haha i get you now Pidge Blonde moment  x


----------



## MJandFern (Sep 3, 2009)

How adorable! Dexter is so cute and animated. He needs his own little comic strip.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Dexter....Jasper understands
the feeling of his parents going to bed too late....He gets
very annoyed when we do that.


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

i love that show. hence my pups name...


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice teeth Dexter..Pidge..you are gonna get sick if you keep staying up so late..then you sleep in and go to work late..your parents are going to go go mad !! Oh to be young again..when I was in college I go day with out sleep..now not a chance of it..it is my favourite thing !!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I l o v e you Dexter!! You're gorgeous even without your beauty sleep! Deb


----------



## ILOVECHIHUAHUAS (Oct 4, 2009)

OMG Dexter I swear buddy you make my day with those pictures...I have had one of the most horrible days in my life...seriously...but you always make me smile with your silly pictures..thanks cutie.


----------



## PrincessCharming (Oct 14, 2009)

Dexter...We have the same morning hair...Though I think you pull it off cuter than I do


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

michele said:


> Oh those eyes say it all,they are drooping he's so tired


hehehe yea they really were so tired! LOL, poor dexter, he looks so cute though!


Terri said:


> Great pics!
> I love his very sleepy face.
> His teeth are nice and white too. lol x


lol! thanks yea i take care of his teeth  i love petzlife spray and i really do think those bullysticks have a lot to do with it too


Deme said:


> Those pics are brilliant and so funny, does Dex know you've posted them for us all to see lol


LOL thanks! i dont think he minds, he loves showing off to you guys and esp. since he knows that this brought a lot of great replies he's happy!


Yoshismom said:


> A couple of seasons it does drag on an off but right now it is really good again ;-)


oh i do hope it gets better!  i'll be watching more tonight muhaha


vickylou said:


> aww he is a handsome man


thank you!!


smallbeats_m_all said:


> hehe! yarrrrrrrrr!


muhaha yarrrrr! =)


Rubyfox said:


> I wish I looked as good at 5am..lol


hahahaha! yea me too *sleepyface*


OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> haha i get you now Pidge Blonde moment  x


LOL its okay we all get those


MJandFern said:


> How adorable! Dexter is so cute and animated. He needs his own little comic strip.


LOL i've heard people telling me that, too bad i cant draw comic characters for life he shouldbe the next "garfield" LOL but a dog version


lynx8456 said:


> Dexter....Jasper understands
> the feeling of his parents going to bed too late....He gets
> very annoyed when we do that.


hehehe aw jasper! i wish i could see your morning face too ^_^ bet its really cute!


WeLoveHiro said:


> i love that show. hence my pups name...


ohhhhh! i get it now LOL, hiro is so silly! hes my fav character in the series "yataaaaa!!! helloooo new yorkkkk!"


rubia said:


> Nice teeth Dexter..Pidge..you are gonna get sick if you keep staying up so late..then you sleep in and go to work late..your parents are going to go go mad !! Oh to be young again..when I was in college I go day with out sleep..now not a chance of it..it is my favourite thing !!


lol thanks rubia! yes well i am getting old now...i feel it when i go to sleep late. about 2 yrs ago i used to sleep at 6 a.m and wake up at 11 a.m no problem...but now i cant seem to wakeup at ALL haha! it feels as if something is forcing me to sleep more


chideb said:


> I l o v e you Dexter!! You're gorgeous even without your beauty sleep! Deb


thanks deb!! we love you too!


ILOVECHIHUAHUAS said:


> OMG Dexter I swear buddy you make my day with those pictures...I have had one of the most horrible days in my life...seriously...but you always make me smile with your silly pictures..thanks cutie.


omg im sorry to hear you had a horrible day  i hope its nothing serious! i'm so grateful that we make u smile! please have a better day tomorrow


PrincessCharming said:


> Dexter...We have the same morning hair...Though I think you pull it off cuter than I do


hehe charming! no no you will pull it off better i bet you a cookie! :hello1:

thanks everyone for the replies, i wasnt expecting so many for this one LOL, yay! u guys made my night


----------



## PrincessCharming (Oct 14, 2009)

Aww well we all think he's a stunner!


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

He kinda has a lions mane going on in a few pics 

Stunning as always


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

PrincessCharming said:


> Aww well we all think he's a stunner!


hehe! numba1 stunner! ha 


Vivid said:


> He kinda has a lions mane going on in a few pics
> 
> Stunning as always


he likes to go roar! :hello1:


----------



## PrincessCharming (Oct 14, 2009)

Lemme steal!


----------



## staceee (Jan 13, 2010)

haha that second picture is priceless! he's a beautiful boy!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

charming ur too silly 

staceee thank u for the reply! hes sleeping beside my back right now haha his fav spot


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

awww he looks so tired pige. I love heroes too, Hiro and Ando are my favourites


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

:laughing5:... I love his faces in these pictures.


----------



## Rach <3's Bailey (Dec 30, 2009)

I take it the pulling of the cover is a hint.....please can we go to bed now? loved the pictures


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

miasowner said:


> :laughing5:... I love his faces in these pictures.


thanks! hehehe. i love his face too!


Rach <3's Bailey said:


> I take it the pulling of the cover is a hint.....please can we go to bed now? loved the pictures


lmao yea definitely, see how smart chis are! SHEESH :coolwink:


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

haha! aww i had to take another look!  Theyre gorgeous x


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

awwr Dexter is so adorable x


----------

